# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Insert Image is broken

## newdoverman

If you click on the Insert Image icon in the toolbar, the screen will "wash-out" and all commands are disabled. The only way out is to leave Excel Forum and return.

----------


## Pete_UK

There are a few things that seem to be broken at the moment - the inability to Edit Post is the most inconvenient for me, as you can't correct simple typos.

Pete

----------


## newdoverman

I found with the Edit Post, that sometimes if you open another window and enter Excel Forum and go to the thread that you are editing your message in, the edited message has been posted even though on the original window there is no indication of such.

----------


## AliGW

At the moment, though, you can#t even get in to edit the post!  :Frown:

----------


## newdoverman

I found that one can attach an image by using the file attachment in the "go advanced area manage attachments".

I think that I stumbled on another problem. I think that there is possibly a problem with the Add Reputation or Private Messaging system. I received two messages in the Reputation screen. One was from a new person and the other from a "Valued Forum Contributor" with over 1000 posts. The total reputation received was 3 for the 2 posts. Now, I think that the message from the VFC was supposed to be a PM but somehow got into the Reputation area. The points are not important but if the messaging system is messed up, that is a problem.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Ron
Yep I caught the image problem, and the *Reply With Quote* and the *Visitor Message*s
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=3#post4545037
The last two,  *Reply With Quote* and the *Visitor Message*s    ,seem to have been fixed now. The *Edit Post* is still broken  :Frown: 
I find the *Edit Post* really essential. *That is a major issue IMO*. 

_...
*For Images:...
*
I recently started using this as a back up for images 
http://imgur.com/
It is very quick and reliable. ( but you ***only just get the link to the Image ).
 Some time ago I started always posting a link to an Image I did there, *in addition* to using the Forum Upload Image facility. That was a sort of “_belt and braces_” approach. 
Using an external site has the disadvantage that it is volatile and might not be available in the future. 
Using  anything at ExcelForum has the disadvantage that it might break, ( or not work. - for some Browsers , some Images cannot be seen , as we know, is another long term problem at ExcelForum ) . 
( Your work around was very handy there.. http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...76#post4414838 )

So with my  “_belt and braces_” approach I was hoping then with luck at least one works!

This I sometime also use.
www.Photobucket.com 
It is also a way to get a Image from which you can get a link to post that also ***actually appears as an Image  using the [IMG]  [/IMG] BB Code Tags available in some Sub Forums:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=2#post4539354
I do, however find that the site is very slow for me and has a lot of annoying adverts.


*Regarding The Reputation issue*
You may know that  the Rep points you get per Rep is a variable ( not too clearly defined ) . The more “senior” a member is, the more Rep points you get when that person Reps you. ( It was this that lead to the anomaly of me getting to be a Forum Expert – some very senior members were rather  careless... lol... ) 
http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...on-points.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...from-guru.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-feedback.html
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...914&highlight= 
So it is not too easy to relate the number of Reps to the number of points received. It is not a clear 1 to 1.




> .... I think that the message from the VFC was supposed to be a PM but somehow got into the Reputation area. The points are not important but if the messaging system is messed up, that is a problem.



 ?? That is an interesting situation. I would very surprised if a PM found its way into a Rep Message. Probably a coincidence, and the Points anomaly comes as the VFC’s Rep may have been worth 2 Points
But I do often joke that the Rep messages are a form of true Private Messaging – ( MesssagePrivate I call them ) . - Apparently no one , even Forum Software technicians ( anywhere ) , know how to get access to Rep messages available to anyone, other than the recipient. Private Messages, what we call PM’s, on the other hand, are, I expect accessible to Administrators and / or the site owners. I know this was the case at another Forum using similar vBulletin Software



Alan



P.s.  Even when not completely broke, Images have always been a problem at ExcelForum
Post Images Problems:
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1144372
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-the-like.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...png-files.html
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...23#post4538423 
Avatar Images Problems:
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4284020
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread.php?t=1120920
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4284015



EDIT
EDIT :  hey I could just Edit This !!!!!!!    :Smilie: 
( The contens disappeared on hitting the Edit -- But we know about that problem --- been with us for ages
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...1051298&page=2

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*Edit Post*s and Images seem to work for me just now    :Smilie: 

Test Image....

ImageTesty.JPG
ImageTesty.JPG

...and  EDIT ....
Image and edit worked  :Smilie: 

I thankyou !

----------

